# NIC Cubes?



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm trying to find them so I can make a house for my Oliver (minirex). But I'm not sure exactly where to get them, or if I'm looking for the right things.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Black-Wire-Storage-Cubes-Set-of-4/5005199?findingMethod=rr

Is it like these? But how would I support it if I made two levels or so, since my bun is a bit heavy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, you found the right stuff. I never use their connectors though -- just buy zip ties. 

I used grids for the upper levels which I topped with carpet. Others use wood or coroplast. 

To support a large shelf, you can use a dowel rod or a 1x1 length of wood that's put through the holes. This site might explain that part better.

http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html

With support, weight will be fine.(I had a french lop in this cage) For smaller shelves, the grids zip tied are strong enough. You can see on my sample that I have support for the large 2nd level but not on the upper level. The upright dowel at the top was just extra support for the roof, but I could've put a dowel across horizontally. 

[url=http://i50.tinypic.com/313599f.jpg%5b/IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/313599f.jpg[/IMG[/url]] 

I don't know why the image above isn't showing in this post. You can also see it by opening the following link:
[url=http://i39.tinypic.com/232z60.jpg]http://i39.tinypic.com/232z60.jpg[/url]


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I need something that my rabbit won't chew completely. He doesn't really like his plastic cage.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 13, 2012)

I use a closet rod to hold up my shelf. (My rabbits have yet to go up there though). Those are exactly what you are looking for (the link that you provided).


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks )


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

In case you havent found any yet.

Target has them on sale now, 6 cubes for 19.00
K-mart 21.00 for 6 cubes 

I didnt find them at any walmart around my area.

As for connecting them, i used a pack of 1000 zip/cable ties (all of them) for 19.00 at home depot


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you.  I need to wait until I have the money..


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 15, 2012)

Using 2 zip ties on each side of a grid is plenty strong enough. Just don't get the super thin and wimpy ties.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 15, 2012)

I used 2 of the 4 inch zip ties on each side. Very strong and sturdy.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 15, 2012)

man, i used all 1000 zip ties, on every square! 4 on each corner and 2 on the bottoms :/ on top of that i just sent my boyfriend to get another pack.
I was afraid it would be to bendy. 
but now i got a blister from tighting 1000 zip ties


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally convinced myself to give up on the bulky connectors and go for straight zip-ties... I'm surprised at how sturdy it is! I'm using two per side plus two extras on corners where five panels meet.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

here's one corner of my condo-in-progress - three levels, held together with nothing but a scattering of zip-ties. it defies logic, but it's sturdy as can be and the grids aren't sliding around (heck, won't even budge):


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

Your picture is not working.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

*ldoerr wrote: *


> Your picture is not working.


I see imbriums photo


----------



## eclairemom (Aug 16, 2012)

Kmart has order and pick up in store. I know at my Kmart the grids are not located in the storage area :-/ they were on the other side of the store near the tools.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Would anyone mind posting pics of they're NIC cages? I need something small, at least 2 levels. Thanks!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: *


> Would anyone mind posting pics of they're NIC cages? I need something small, at least 2 levels. Thanks!!!


I used this as a temp cage:


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

This is their cage before the renovation tonight. 





It is still the same size, I just took the devidor out and added some new toys and a shelf.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

by the way, I can't remember what thread it was, but yesterday I saw someone mention that home depot sells coroplast but you have to ask to be taken to the plexi-glass because most employees won't know what you're talking about, lol. I had asked when I was there the other day (just a shot in the dark, I had thought), but had asked specifically for coroplast... tonight, I went back and asked for the plexiglass section and found 24''x36'' coroplast (labeled as just "corrugated plastic) sheets, got two for $14.56.

I'll probably end up going back for more once I've got the condo fully finished. I think I'll stick with the tarp for the bottom floor and the x-pen style run since it's cheaper and saves me the fuss of connecting multiple pieces of coroplast.

oh, and I forgot to mention - in the pic I posted last night of a corner of my bunnies condo-to-be, I used the exact brand of cubes from the opening post in this thread (I was the one who originally provided that link somewhere else on this site, saying it was how I got mine :wink)


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. )


----------

